
Big Pay Day For Big Data. Teradata Buys Aster Data For $263 Million - bpuvanathasan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/teradata-buys-aster-data-263-million/
======
jgrahamc
Given that $53m had been invested, this doesn't seem like that big a pay day.

~~~
jswinghammer
I don't claim to understand much about that world but I bet the VCs were happy
with a 5X return for a company that has been around for 6 years. The bulk of
the money was only recently invested too.

~~~
ctide
A 5x return assumes that the VCs owned 100% of the company, which seems
'mildly' unlikely.

------
jedsmith
Had to read the headline a couple of times.

